# Bob and Ricks Work Shop



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

How about showing us some pictures of Bob and Ricks real work shop.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

pmspirito, pictures of their real work shop could be as hard to get as the request I asked for. I just wanted to see the back of their studio router table. I even started a poll to see if anyone else would like to see it.
Kevin has said when he finds time and the pictures he will post them. So, hang in there.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe you guys should send a reminder to kevin, email him and tell him that you're still waiting for the images.

His email: [email protected]


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks. I am looking forward also to the 2005 programs to start airing on PBS


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

pmspirito; I received an email from Kevin. He says he "WILL" post those pictures, when he finds time from his University studies.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's great can't waite to see that. Watch them today putting together the bedside lamp table. Enjoyed it lot.


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been watching the router workshop for almost 2years now,and they haven't changed the projects yet. They are the same projects over and over. What gives with that?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

sailer said:


> I've been watching the router workshop for almost 2years now,and they haven't changed the projects yet. They are the same projects over and over. What gives with that?


Which projects have been used over and over? I don't understand the question? Are you watching the same shows or have I missed the question?


----------



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

Same shows over and over. I've seen the wheatstalk game table at least 5 times in the last 3 months.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

ChevyNomad said:


> Same shows over and over. I've seen the wheatstalk game table at least 5 times in the last 3 months.


Where are you watching the show from? We have 183 episodes so watching the same show over and over shouldn't happen...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chevy, this is a choice of your local PBS station. The bottom line is it's cheaper for them to rebroadcast old shows than it is to broadcast new ones. I am lucky enough to live in an area with 2 PBS stations available; WTVS Detroit and WFUM Flint. The Detroit station broadcasts older shows while the Flint station has the new ones. This makes for a double dose of The Router Workshop and The New Yankee Workshop most Saturdays. Life is good!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, I would have to agree with ChevyNomad and sailer. I stopped watching the shows since it has been reruns all the time. The shows that run are the ones with the saw horses, the game table, the small bench, the shoe organizer, the coat rack, the secretary's desk, the small box with the inlays on top, etc., etc.. Oh well...  

Boricua


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

You lucky Dog! Two New Yankee and two RW in one week. Some of the old shows are great too if you didn't record them!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Chevy, this is a choice of your local PBS station. The bottom line is it's cheaper for them to rebroadcast old shows than it is to broadcast new ones. I am lucky enough to live in an area with 2 PBS stations available; WTVS Detroit and WFUM Flint. The Detroit station broadcasts older shows while the Flint station has the new ones. This makes for a double dose of The Router Workshop and The New Yankee Workshop most Saturdays. Life is good!


Why is it cheaper for them to rebroadcast old shows of the routerworkshop?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

I live in New Jersey and have Cable vision, we have two pbs stations, they air the
New Yankee Workshop series both old ones and new ones but they stopped showing
the Router Workshop all together. I hav'nt seen a show in two years. 

You guys think you have problems??
Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodnut, time to start a letter writing campaign to your cable company!


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## realsmiley (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't have any problems with reruns. On our 2 PBS stations in southeast Virginia the Router Workshop doesn't appear at all.  I even have TiVo on the job looking for any shows that mght appear.


----------



## Exboss (Sep 24, 2004)

I also have watched PBSYOU and know how to do all the projects in my sleep. Have found the new series on BYU also on PBS but only on Saturday afternoons at 3p.m. here in the Mountain time zone. 

BYU is into the 1300 series, today the picnic caddie, next week the first of three weeks of dining room server. Geezz, three weeks to finish one project.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Here in South Florida I get PBSU on Direct TV channel 377 and it is all re-runs of the wedge stool, blanket box, chiffionare, hall tree, game table, interlocking planter, cedar shoe rack, bedside table, stilt table (?), There are probably 15-20 at most that are shown over and over. I record them all on TIVO and have watched some several times and learn a little more each time. My favorites are the wedge stool, the bedside table with all of the vertical spokes, and the mirror with the fancy curved top.

keep up the good work. HEY WHERE ARE THE SHOP PHOTOS ???


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I finally got the show back in October and have seen the excutive desk 6 times the shoe rack 4 times and the game table 2 times oh yes but not least the coat rack 8 times on my PBS station.


----------



## Exboss (Sep 24, 2004)

*Back of Router table*



Dr.Zook said:


> Done!!!!!!!!!!!


Here are some pictures I took of the back of my table, plans are from CD that I got when I purchased the Porter Cable 895 router. I added an additional slide drawer to hold some of the important stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CASparky (Oct 14, 2004)

It seems PBS has ceased feeding Router Workshop to both Satellite Providers, as well as a good number of PBS Stations. Sorry to say, PBS is no longer Public Broadcasting System. With almost continous fund raisers and 'special programming' for those events only, desirable shows have dissapeared. Yet another case of the media failing to understand their end user - the viewer, and/or customer. The PBS Link on Router Workshop borders on false advertising.
Now if we could only download the programs from the Wood Working Channel - to view same when time is available? (Rather the show times in the middle of the day or night.) That would be a HUGE PLUS!! ((Is the Show sound low to anyone else?))
Lou


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

Regarding local PBS broadcasting, I recommend contacting your local station(s) and speaking with the program director. I did that a while back and he gave me quite a bit of info on how their programming is obtained. With our local station they show New Yankee when it's new and then after that years series is ran they show the new year of Router Workshop. RW isn't shown when it's new but the shows they broadcast are new, just delayed. I don't remember for sure but I believe they record them to show later after the run of New Yankee. When all of the RW shows are ran for the year they switch back to reruns of older New Yankee shows. I don't remember ever seeing any reruns of RW. There was a lot of other info on other shows including other woodworking shows and how they get them. Speculation and guessing won't always get the correct answers but the phone call I made taught me a lot. Well, unless he wasn't being honest. I think he was. That being said, I'm not a fan at all of PBS because of their strong bias towards the left and that my taxes pay for it but there's not much I can do about that, other than vote.

Bruce


----------



## joekuhn (May 19, 2005)

I share your frustration with PBS's continuous fund raisers, but I also understand why they have to do it. Lack of public support. Government support is drying up and many of the listeners, I would guess the majority, don't contribute. Meanwhile, my local Nashville station continues to show the Router Workshop, New Yankee Workshop, and a number of others for which I am grateful. It has been a long time since I have seen any new episodes.

The sound is OK on the Wood Working Channel but the picture quality is terrible on my computer


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

I have four local PBS channels (one digital-hd, plus 3 digital), none of them show the Router Workshop... I also happen to have a C-band satellite dish and receive the PBS network feed, only though the network feed am I able to watch it... you'd think that with 672 hours of progrrmaming to fill a week they might be able to squeeze it in! One of their channels they call 'Create', they have a block of shows, that includes the New Yankee Workshop/This Old House, that repeats three times a day!

Is the Router Workshop in production for a 2007 season?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Router Workshop is not in production at this time. Perhaps if you petition Bob and Rick they will start on another season.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I have Satellite now and still cannot RW and every now and then I can get NYW. Not sure why they are not showing muchof anyof the good stuff.


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I have just started watching RW on www.thewoodworkinchannel.com. Don't know if they are re-runs or not. I lost all of my episodes on PBS here in Indy a while back. The shows come through pretty clear on the computer surprisingly enough, plus there are some pretty cool other shows on there as well.


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

If your PBS doesn't carry a show you want a phone call to the program director might help. One phone call may not change his mind but your one phone call may not be the first one and that might be all that's needed to push it over the top. When I talked to our local program director he spoke to me at length and he asked me questions about what I liked about certain shows and what I watched. I told him that only reason I ever watched PBS was for woodworking shows and than if he didn't keep them on the air I wouldn't have a reason to watch. He is probably smart enough to know that I'm not the only person in this conservative market who has no use for their usual politically liberal biased shows. There's only one PBS channel available in this area so he doesn't have any competition but he still has to try to appeal to a broad market. 

Bruce


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

ShaneB said:


> I have just started watching RW on www.thewoodworkinchannel.com. Don't know if they are re-runs or not. I lost all of my episodes on PBS here in Indy a while back. The shows come through pretty clear on the computer surprisingly enough, plus there are some pretty cool other shows on there as well.


For some reason, that website isn't found.. Oops.. I got it.. it's http://www.woodworkingchannel.com .. The g was missing.. I'd like to watch episodes 305&306 because I got a request from my wife to build her a 3 legged plant stand.. Those episodes are about a 3 legged table and I figure I might get hints about how I might go about attaching the legs..

I've looked on the TV listings for RW in the Detroit/Lansing area, but it seems they don't schedule the show..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

AxlMyk

You may want to drop a Note (PM) to Del for a tip or two,he has made many of them. ▼

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2481
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2565
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2556
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2646

Bj


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I went to the ww channel and it looks good. The rw episodes are all new to me and I look forward to seeing them. BUT. I'm a TiVo kinda-guy. Is there any way to "record" these on the computer for viewing later.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

pmspirito
Take a look at the link below, posted by Ed ,it may help

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2675&highlight=recording


Just a Note***some computers have a jack out put that you can send the picture to the TV, what you see on the TV can be put on a tape or cd quick and easy.

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*3 leg small tables*



AxlMyk said:


> For some reason, that website isn't found.. Oops.. I got it.. it's http://www.woodworkingchannel.com .. The g was missing.. I'd like to watch episodes 305&306 because I got a request from my wife to build her a 3 legged plant stand.. Those episodes are about a 3 legged table and I figure I might get hints about how I might go about attaching the legs..
> 
> I've looked on the TV listings for RW in the Detroit/Lansing area, but it seems they don't schedule the show..


 If you want i can send you the info i used I have made probly 30 or so 3 and 4 leg small tables I will post some pic Have to get ready for work del schisler

here are some pic close up of the button to hide the screw's And the sanded off The plug style I use the fuller plug cutter and tappered or twist bit with counter sink That matches for a tight fit thanks for looking del schisler @ port st. lucie, florida


----------

